# Please Watch this and then pray..seriously



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GH-SW9lQo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFpbmtxpw_k&feature=related




The devil is busy deceiving..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

wait a minute what is this ...I'm 2 minutes into this...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 19, 2012)

He is a gay pastor of a church in Atlanta..its just sad


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Its so many of these churches springing up and its sad because people are really being deceived believing God is with this mess and that He approves us this.I'm side eyeing Lexi for agreeing with this..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't agree with any of this because of what the word says, (I don't know which bible they are reading) but they do have one thing right and that is *love*, we still haven't gotten that right and I don't know why...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

he and his members speak a lot about the 'vision', who'se vision is this ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Vision of deception...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

have you watched anymore of the videos ...well I did and I'm still shaking my head


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 19, 2012)

I did....it was shocking for me as well....It gave me a burden to really speak truth..people have to be made free





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> have you watched anymore of the videos ...well I did and I'm still shaking my head


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

Alicialynn86 girl some people don't want to be free or is deceived thinking that they are



we always want to bend the rules to suit our own purposes/agenda ...It's either God's way or the way to hell..


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard about a gay church in Atlanta where the pastor is gay and has a firstgentleman instead of a first lady. I can't watch the video on my phone but I wonder if it's the same church. 


Obviously i would not set foot in such a place. I think they come together to support one another in their mutual sin and that's not okay. I can't imagine God would be in the midst of that kind of foolishness.  He loves us all but hates our sins.      

The spirit of homosexuality (among other bad spirits) is seriously becoming more rampant by the day. It's not good. Too many people are being deceived about the issue. Instead of being honest about their sins they just quote convenient bible passages that they think make their sin okay.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2012)

Lexi interviews Bishop Oliver Clyde Allen and *First Gentleman Rashad Burgess *from the Vision Church of Atlanta.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

they refer to 'him' the Pastor's partner as the first 'G' or first gentleman


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I've heard about a gay church in Atlanta where the pastor is gay and has a firstgentleman instead of a first lady. I can't watch the video on my phone but I wonder if it's the same church.
> 
> 
> Obviously i would not set foot in such a place. I think they come together to support one another in their mutual sin and that's not okay. I can't imagine God would be in the midst of that kind of foolishness.  He loves us all but hates our sins.
> ...



There's so much I want to say...

The enemy is out for the 'generation' who has been separated from God and their children; these are the ones who have been more 'receiving' of this spirit.   

When was the 'hippie' generation?   The late 60's into the 70's ???  When there was the widespread of hippie communes, communial sex, pot smoking became more popular and called being social by the stupid pot heads.     
erplexed

The late eighties and nineties is when the big wave of the Gospel and the 'Word of Faith' movement became widespread and it's vehicle was the upgrade to communications technology.  

The late 80's and 90's ushered in the popular Black Ministers via TV Ministries and by the year 2000, via cable and satellite the Word was / is being preached to 'all' generations...

BUT still, there's that huge gap; the generation who missed it and actually rejected it; they were non-Church goers and non believers and they are the now legisatiors, judges, governors, teachers, college professors who are 'protecting' this gay spirit which is weakening the structure of humanity. 

satan was 'priming' that generation to be among his tools to advance the gay agenda.   That generation has been primed and 'oriented' to feel that 'anything goes'.   This is why they lack conviction in their spirits and go hard on strengthing the gay agenda.

Ladies, I'm so glad I didn't miss it.  God saw to it that I was not among those who missed the Gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 19, 2012)

^^you think it's you (that has a lot to say) lol, I don't know which frame to tackle first but anyway we need to pray as Alicia said


----------



## Bb92 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm praying for them, but I just don't understand...it clearly states that practicing homosexuality is a sin in the bible more than once. We all have areas in life where we struggle with but can overcome when we put God first.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^you think it's you (that has a lot to say) lol, I don't know which frame to tackle first but anyway we need to pray as Alicia said



I'm back at 'tapping' my fingernails on the keyboard... but I'm not typing, I'm thinking... 

I think the title of this thread should read: 

'Pray First', Then Watch This and Pray Some more. "   

Ladies... it's like a nightmare.  I'm serious.   I mean, I just cannot believe that this mess is taking off like this.  

HOWEVER.... it's only for a season.   And the season is short, quite short.  VERY short.  For there's always a 'backlash' when something is out of balance with it's original design and it's original intent, it's original purpose.   

It's a law which cannot be repealed, no matter how many people try to change t.   

@Iwanthealtyhair67 ...  I'm becoming more and more inclined to believe that the antichrist is gay; especially in the sense that it opposes God and what God stands for.

Check this out...  This gay spirit has inhabited and has built an altar (of their own) in the Church.   Did not the Word of God say in both the books of Daniel and Revelation this spirit having it's own 'Altar', it's own leadership and followers?   

In following the Word of God the anti christ has many of the traits of a gay spirit ... the boldness, the narcisisim, the rebellion and opposition, most all the ability to orient others as followers.   

If you watch these gay leaders of the gay agenda, you can 'see' the spirit behind all of what they are proclaiming.   It's right there.  You can't miss it.  No human being could be that crafty without a spirit behind what they are so impassioned with against God and His order.   

*Disclaimer: * It is the spirit that I am addressing here, not anyone personally.  There is a major difference.   The humans unfortunately are the pawns and/or victims of this spirit being deceived and mislead.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shimmie...good point girl


When I was watching this I was so shocked.The devil is sneaky. When I heard "First Gentleman" I wanted to . The are making a mockery of the church. They have a motherboard and elders?? They even said they have about 25 ppl who joined every Sunday. And about 3000 plus total!!!! Even when they had the transgender, I was like . I was wanting someone to jump out at any moment and say "its a joke"..but it wasnt. These people really feel saved, and thats the scary part.They are serving a god, and its not the True and Living God..

Im going to intercede for these people. A light has to be shown..but the bible did say in the last days it woud be worse than Sodom and Gomarrah.We havent seen nothing yet


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 20, 2012)

This this this this!!!


The pastor seemed really "charming" with that "we just wanna show you love" "we love everyone" "we dont want no one to be cast out"..but thats not love the Pastor showing, he is showing them hate by not telling them the truth...I see the devil very well in this!!




Shimmie said:


> If you watch these gay leaders of the gay agenda, you can 'see' the spirit behind all of what they are proclaiming. It's right there. You can't miss it*. No human being could be that crafty without a spirit behind what they are so impassioned with against God and His order.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: *It is the spirit that I am addressing here, not anyone personally. There is a major difference. The humans unfortunately are the pawns and/or victims of this spirit being deceived and mislead.


----------



## hair_rehab (Jan 20, 2012)

They are being deceived by sexual immorality and idolatry.  

This immediately reminded me of Romans 1, but I can't help but wonder how they explain this scripture when they read it? 

26 Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones. 27 In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error. 
28 Furthermore, just as they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, so God gave them over to a depraved mind, so that they do what ought not to be done.


----------



## Nicole9 (Jan 20, 2012)

WoW!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 20, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GH-SW9lQo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFpbmtxpw_k&feature=related
> 
> ...



My Lord.... 

The woman who begins speaking at 4:22, who shares at 4:37 that she needs the 'Word to be the Word' and to be "Line upon Line", Precept upon Precept..


Am I missing something here??????  If this is true than how is this woman missing the WORD of God that clearly spells out line upon line, precept upon precept that homosexuality is SIN!  Against God's order.   Was she absent when God's Word and Line and Precept speaks about this?  

I'm getting tired of folks lying and falsely presenting God's true Word.   

Makes no sense.   Just straight out craziness.   

And this is on 'Word' TV ? ? ?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2012)

This is very disturbing. I never liked the Word Network, but now I really don't like it. 


Sent from my Beeper using LHCF


----------



## huxtable (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe it is time to start stock piling Bibles for those who are coming after us.  Because, who knows, the governments of this world could soon be coming after them to alter them beyond all recognition.

I mean, these people are obviously ignoring certain scriptures for now (i.e. 1 Romans).  How long before they remove them from print all together.


----------



## Laela (Jan 21, 2012)

wow ..just wow at the existence of this church... I'm equally concerned about Lexi allowing her show to be a platform...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2012)

It's time to start YouTube Ministries which calmly and lovingly speak the truth.

I never heard of Lexi until this video.  I am going to write her and ask her what's going on?   I wonder if I can talk to her in an interview?   

Bottomline, I just can't sit and shake my head in wonder and disbelief at this.  It's time to speak up beyond this forum, sharing this in emails and in privated conversations with my family and friends.   

Keep watching ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know who this weirdo Lexi is, but I see she also interviewed a satanist... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CepmrjMj80&list=UUb02ANOm7wXi4fWBy8SkoGw&index=6&feature=plcp


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Don't know who this weirdo Lexi is, but I see she also interviewed a satanist...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CepmrjMj80&list=UUb02ANOm7wXi4fWBy8SkoGw&index=6&feature=plcp



Maria thanks for sharing this link.   :Rose:

Did you see the comments and those who are actually 'God blessing' her for this interview...  

Lord Jesus, how far has this world fallen?  

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=3CepmrjMj80


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 21, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Don't know who this weirdo Lexi is, but I see she also interviewed a satanist...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CepmrjMj80&list=UUb02ANOm7wXi4fWBy8SkoGw&index=6&feature=plcp



Maria, I just found her website.   She sings Gospel music...  I think  

http://www.foreverlexi.com/


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 21, 2012)

@Shimmie and @Laela Lexi interviewed Tonex when he 'came out' so to speak, and I thought that she could have told him that he was wrong yet she chose not too, silence gives consent she is obviously in agreement...


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Lexi either... from watching that gay bishop interview she seem 'in awe' in his presence... going through his credentials, and blinded by that. Not once did she challenge him on the Word.  Methinks that is what contributes to his 'craftiness'..his intellect. Don't get me wrong. God gave us intelligence for a reason, but not to use to usurp the Word of God.... 





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie and @Laela Lexi interviewed Tonex when he 'came out' so to speak, and I thought that she could have told him that he was wrong yet she chose not too, silence gives consent she is obviously in agreement...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie and @Laela Lexi interviewed Tonex when he 'came out' so to speak, and I thought that she could have told him that he was wrong yet she chose not too, silence gives consent she is obviously in agreement...



It breaks my heart about Tonex to go from this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRrKskFHPIE&feature=fvwrel

To this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMbc1pl92Sk&feature=player_embedded

Yet I Praise God that Tonex will have what he says here again in this song totally delivered coming and remaining with this.   The words in this song are not in vain. God hears his cries and shall answer with a quickness and with sure and certain deliverance that no one can deny.     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=-j2rGJT73ho&NR=1

Tonex was singing about his bondage of homosexuality in this song crying to be free and free he shall indeed be.... Bless God, Tonex and all others shall indeed be free.... in Jesus' Name.   Not one drop of the Blood of Jesus' shed shall be wasted... not one drop, not one.    

In this version he cries that he is tired of his evil ways...he's ready for change.

homosexuality is a spirit and spirits can be broken and broken this spirit shall be in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> I'm not familiar with Lexi either... from watching that gay bishop interview she seem 'in awe' in his presence... going through his credentials, and blinded by that. Not once did she challenge him on the Word.  Methinks that is what contributes to his 'craftiness'..his intellect. Don't get me wrong. God gave us intelligence for a reason, but not to use to usurp the Word of God....



Lexi is not walking in truth...   

This gay man in sheep's clothing is definitely under the guise of deception deceiving others and purposely omitting the truth in scripture which makes it perfectly clear that homosexuality is wrong.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> It breaks my heart about Tonex to go from this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRrKskFHPIE&feature=fvwrel
> 
> ...


 
The song "Make Me Over" is awesome. I just listened to it. God is awesome. When the enemy comes in to kill, steal, and destroy. God is there ready to restore, revive, heal, and bring life. I am soo glad that this man desires to be free in Christ and not a slave to sin. Hallelujah!! I know My God is a Restorer!! He is The Healer!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 22, 2012)

I jot the same thing down, as I was lisitening it makes no sense, this is why I said I don't know which bible they are reading...sad really





Shimmie said:


> My Lord....
> 
> The woman who begins speaking at 4:22, who shares at 4:37 that she needs the 'Word to be the Word' and to be "Line upon Line", Precept upon Precept..
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> The song "Make Me Over" is awesome. I just listened to it. God is awesome. When the enemy comes in to kill, steal, and destroy. God is there ready to restore, revive, heal, and bring life. I am soo glad that this man desires to be free in Christ and not a slave to sin. Hallelujah!! I know My God is a Restorer!! He is The Healer!!



When he sings the words, 

*You Know My Other Side, 
I Can No Longer Hide 

Let You Down So Many Times 
Sin Freshly Crucifies 

Thought That I Had A Plan 
I Had It All Fingerd Out, 

But The More That You Tried, To Be My Side 
The More I Pushed You Out. *

He's confessing his struggle with homosexuality and that he knows that it's sin and that he cannot win without God.   

Here are the rest of the lyrics...

(CHORUS) 
Lord Make Me Over 
(Make Me Over Lord) Lord Make Me Over 
(Make Me Over Lord) Lord Make Me Over 
Make Me Over Again Lord 

Make Me Over Again, Make Me Over Again 
Make Me Over Again, Make Me Over Again 

(Tonex) 

Time After Time I Failed You 
Pierced Your Side When They Already Nailed You 
Jesus Healed My Open Wound 
I Just Want To Be More Like You 

Father I Let You Down 
Was Not Like You Just Take It Out 
Reconciled Me Jesus 
I Just Wanna Please You, Wash Me And Make Me Whole, 
OOh 

(CHORUS) 
Lord Make Me Over 
Lord Make Me Over 
Lord Make Me Over- 
Make Me 
Lord-Make Me-Over 
Lord Make Me Over 
Make Me Over 

Make Me Over Again 
Watch Me Through And Through Lord 
Make Me Over Again 
What Ever You Want, What Ever You Need 
Make Me Over Again 
I'll Do It For You Jesus 
Make Me Over Again 
Make Me Over 


REPEAT CHOURS 3 TIMES 

Lord I'm tired 
Make Me Over Again 
Everyday Is The Same Time Is The Same Thing 
And I'm Ready For Change Lord 
Make Me Over Again 
Help Me Say Oh 

Oh oh oh oh oh 
Help Me Say Oh 
Oh oh oh oh oh 
Help Me Say Oh 
Oh oh oh oh oh 

Make Me Over Lord 


Make Me Over Again 
(Make Me Over Lord) 
Make Me Over Again 
(Make Me Over Lord) 
Make Me Over Again 
Put Your Hands In The Air 
Make Me Over Again 


Make Me Over Again 
Love And Love That 
Make Me Over Again 
Love And Love That 
Make Me Over Again, 

Make Me Over Again 
DoWit Do Oh 
Make Me Over Again, 
Make Me Over Again 
DoWit Do Oh 
Make Me Over Again, 


Make Me Over Again 
OOOh, OOOOh 
Make Me Over Again 
OOOh, OOOOh 
Make Me Over Again 
OOOh, OOOOh 
Make Me Over Again 
Oo Oo 

Make Me Over, 
Again 
-----------


The devil is a liar; he will not take claim to the gift of life that God has in this vessel nor any other in this or any other struggle or addiction...

In Jesus' Name, Father make him whole again, make him over, make him one with you, make this man over again.   His cry you will never deny.  Make him over again, set him totally free from this bondage to sin.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2012)

OH.MY.GOODNESS.

I don't have words....I don't have words....BUT, the Lord does!

Hear the words of the Lord!!!

_"Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is  broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through  it."  "For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it."_ Matt. 7: 13 & 14

_"You will know them by their fruits. Grapes are not gathered from thorn bushes nor figs from thistles, are they?" "So every good tree bears good fruit, but the bad tree bears bad fruit."  "A good tree cannot produce bad fruit, nor can a bad tree produce good fruit." "Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire." "So then, you will know them by their fruits._"  Matt. 7: 16 - 20
_
"Not everyone who says to Me, 'Lord, Lord,' will enter the kingdom of  heaven, but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven will  enter."  "Many will say to Me on that day, 'Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in  Your name, and in Your name cast out demons, and in Your name perform  many miracles?'  "*And then I will declare to them, 'I never knew you;* *DEPART FROM ME, YOU WHO PRACTICE LAWLESSNESS*.'_   Matt. 7: 21-23

_"Therefore everyone who hears these words of Mine and acts on them, may  be compared to a wise man who built his house on the rock.  "And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and slammed  against that house; and yet it did not fall, for it had been founded on  the rock.  "Everyone who hears these words of Mine and does not act on them, will be like a foolish man who built his house on the sand.  "The rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and slammed against that house; and it fell-- and *great was its fall*."_ Matt. 7: 24-27


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I jot the same thing down, as I was lisitening it makes no sense, this is why I said I don't know which bible they are reading...sad really



So true, Sis.   So true.   It's very sad.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> OH.MY.GOODNESS.
> 
> I don't have words....I don't have words....BUT, the Lord does!
> 
> ...



Precious Wavy, I can understand why... 'no words.'

This will indeed leave a person speechless...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, I can understand why... 'no words.'
> 
> This will indeed leave a person *speechless*...


Yes, sis.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 28, 2012)

if we don't want help, God will not push his self on us he's a perfect gentlemen


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jan 29, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> When he sings the words,
> 
> *You Know My Other Side,
> I Can No Longer Hide
> ...




Tonex made that song many years  before he came out of the closet.  I guess  he was struggling at that time and it seems as though he has given up and is leading a homosexual lifestyle permanently.

I really love that song but I deleted it from my ipod after he came out.  I don't know why.


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder what those who struggle with homosexuality are to do.  Should they not go to church until they get right.  I really feel sorry for them.  I bet it is so hard for them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 29, 2012)

church should be open to 'all' but when I go there the message should bring conviction and change too often we find ourselves in church where there is no power, no holy spirit, no annointing...

Pastors won't preach about sin becuase they are not concerned about your soul salvation he/she is too pre-occupied with the numbers, the tithe and offering, and a feel good message..the message that appeases your flesh but leaves you dead spiritually...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> church should be open to 'all' but when I go there the message should bring conviction and change too often we find ourselves in church where there is no power, no holy spirit, no annointing...
> 
> Pastors won't preach about sin becuase they are not concerned about your soul salvation he/she is too pre-occupied with the numbers, the tithe and offering, and a feel good message..the message that appeases your flesh but leaves you dead spiritually...



Exactly...  

The truth is that the Church IS open to all, most definitely homosexuals.  However, gays are offended by the truth that their lifestyle is wrong.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2012)

Mrs. N Lugo said:


> Tonex made that song many years  before he came out of the closet.  I guess  he was struggling at that time and it seems as though he has given up and is leading a homosexual lifestyle permanently.
> 
> I really love that song but I deleted it from my ipod after he came out.  I don't know why.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> church should be open to 'all' but when I go there the message should bring conviction and change too often we find ourselves in church where there is no power, no holy spirit, no annointing...
> 
> Pastors won't preach about sin becuase they are not concerned about your soul salvation he/she is too pre-occupied with the numbers, the tithe and offering, and a feel good message..the message that appeases your flesh but leaves you dead spiritually...



Mrs. N Lugo and Iwanthealthyhair67

Looking at Tonex's interview with Lexi....  


That spirit wrestled him to the ground until he surcombed; it would not give Tonex peace until he surrendered not to fight/resist it any longer.    In Tonex's interview he says he wants to wait and see what God is going to do.....   

That sounds like satan is 'mocking' God....  it's as if he's trying to make a liar out of prayer and God's sure deliverance.    In other words, here's a man who has publically cried out to God for deliverance and yet it 'failed', giving a message to others who are in bondage that they may as well give up on God and prayer.  

Well Let God be True and Every doubtful man and devil a liar....


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 2, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Lexi interviews Bishop Oliver Clyde Allen and First Gentleman Rashad Burgess from the Vision Church of Atlanta.



WHAT?????  I never heard of this church!!

You haven't seen your best days yet!!


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 2, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Exactly...
> 
> The truth is that the Church IS open to all, most definitely homosexuals.  However, gays are offended by the truth that their lifestyle is wrong.



I can't tell you how many times I've gone to church and was convicted about the way I was living.  Repent!  God will heal and deliver!!!!

You haven't seen your best days yet!!


----------

